# EAST CAPE LOSTMEN PROP QUESTION



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone running a 3 blade powertech on a lostmen? If so, what speeds are you getting and what prop are you using. I am running a 4 blade pt on my lostmen w/60 hp yamaha 4 stroke, I'm getting average 35 mph wot and wondering how much speed I'd gain going to a 3 blade. I fish in an area with hard rock bottom and dont need a shallow hole shot, so I'm fine with losing a little on that end. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't help you much but to add what I am getting and running on my Lostmen with 50 Honda. 
Running the stock 3-blade, and getting 32 wot, (alone, full fuel, gear) so I would assume you should get a bit of bump in top end, but unsure of what it will be. 
I'm curious to know what I would lose dropping down to a 4-blade, or changing up to a more cupped prop for skinny running.


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the numbers Capt TJ, it just so happened, shortly after posting this question I made contact with a rock and I am having the lower unit replaced. After talking with Larry Hogan of Hogan brothers prop shop, I think I'm going to stay with the 4b prop, he is repairing the lower unit and re-working my prop. After telling him my numbers he recommended I stay with the 4b prop. He said I'd gain a couple mph on top end but thinks I wouldn't be happy with the bottom end (getting up on plane). He's going to "double cup" my prop, not sure what that means, but sounds cool! I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## skinnyvee12 (Aug 21, 2015)

JW34476 said:


> Thanks for the numbers Capt TJ, it just so happened, shortly after posting this question I made contact with a rock and I am having the lower unit replaced. After talking with Larry Hogan of Hogan brothers prop shop, I think I'm going to stay with the 4b prop, he is repairing the lower unit and re-working my prop. After telling him my numbers he recommended I stay with the 4b prop. He said I'd gain a couple mph on top end but thinks I wouldn't be happy with the bottom end (getting up on plane). He's going to "double cup" my prop, not sure what that means, but sounds cool! I'll let you know how it turns out.


How do you like your 4 blade?


----------

